# making lowryder 2 seeds



## DRCHRONICLOVER420 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi  i will be growing my lowryder 2 and auto ak47 outdoor this summer. like many people im sick of spending all this money on seeds so i decided to make my own. i have done alot of searching but still need some things clarified

1- can i make seeds from a male/female lowryder2 with a male/female auto ak47 or does it have to be the same plant if not what would the outcome be

2- do i choose the best or worst looking male/female

3- once plants show sex do i simply leave the male/female together all throughout the grow or do i have to collect pollen from the male and brush it on the female then remove the male at some point if so when

4- my other patch of autos and other strains will be about 1 mile away from the site of the seed run do i have to worry about the pollen getting airborne and getting my other plants pregnant?

thanks alot guys/gals i really appreciate the help


----------



## Hick (Mar 23, 2009)

Breeding reading ...
start with the stickies..
your outcome could vary considerably, simply due to the stability or trueness of the breeding parents. 
Making seeds is fun.. growing them out and finding the results of your endeavor is an adventure..


----------



## DRCHRONICLOVER420 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks any more pointers.....


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Mar 23, 2009)

Just to inform you a mile away from each other does'nt really mean anything the pollen from a MJ plant is vialble up to 11 miles from the research I've read Just wanted to fill you in on that...take care..


----------



## DRCHRONICLOVER420 (Mar 23, 2009)

so how do people make seeds without ruining the rest of their other females


----------



## Dillan (Mar 23, 2009)

collect the pollen you want to breed with and then dispose of all the males even a male cut and left on the ground will still release the pollen it has in it's sacs a while after being chopped.


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2009)

DRCHRONICLOVER420 said:
			
		

> so how do people make seeds without ruining the rest of their other females


DOC,.. that link didn't work, I apologize..  (I'm surprised, ppl usually jump to inform me that I mucked up  )... try it again, now.
Breeding reading


----------



## cubby (Mar 24, 2009)

Growing for pure seed strain out side is iffy at best. I don't have any scientificly based evidence of pollenation distances or passive methods there-of, but with the popularity of MJ how do you know your nieghbors kid isn't doing his own out door grow? Maybe it's his first grow and dose'nt know male from female. Then there's always the possibility of some roadside ragweed going unnoticed.
Having grown for seed on a few occassions I can only oppine on my own experiences. What I've done in the past is take one male and one female and grow them in a closet under a 250 watt HPS. I know there are other "High"-tec ways to do it, ie: painting pistills, bagging a bud, and so on, but I'm just not that sufficiently predisposed to complicated labor. So I stick fairly close to good old mother nature. 
Good luck and let us know of your progress.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2009)

Actually, part of the problem with growing outside is that you can never really know for sure what exactly pollinated your females.  I live in a place where hunters routinely find stands of hundreds to thousands of plants that are dirt weed.  There is also no way to control the pollination.  If you have males and females together, everything is going to be pollinated.


----------



## DRCHRONICLOVER420 (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks guyss


----------

